# Did anyone see this?



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Did anyone go to the mullet hole today? I am talking about the one close to Morrel Road off Ward Basin Road in Milton.

There are a bunch of old timers who go thre about 3 times a week. Some are from Milton and others from north Okaloosa county. The reason I don't say much about this place is because some of these people are very protective and do not like to see new faces. They will space their boats out just far enough that you can't park in between them. If you try to squeeze in they will tell you that they are fishing between the boats. The more room they take up the less boats can fish. Everyone should be lined up end to end. That is why I only go on weekends. Most of these guys only fish during the week.

Today one old man couldn't get his motor to start. When it did fire off it was in gear and at full throttle. He ended up across another boat. A man and his wife was in this boat. One boat was facing north/south and one was facing east/west. The weight almost sunk the boat on the bottom. All three were in shock.

They finally got the boats separated and no one was hurt. Thank god because it could have been much worse.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

The real question is....did you get it on video?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't stand people like that, if he'd a hit my boat i would've whooped his old ass!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*too bad*

It's too bad such a thing would happen when anglers act like children being selfish. I'm new to the game but have not experienced this sort of behavior over here in Walton County. It's been the other way around. Folks on either side of my boat who may be doing better than I will often offer suggestions and discuss technique and tackle. I have even been given fish if I was not doing as well as others. 

On the accident the motor must have malfunctioned or was a very old model. I thought they would not start except in neutral. My 2006 25hp Yamaha starts only in neutral. No doubt everyone was in shock when it happened. All are lucky it was not worse.

I know the hole they were fishing but have never fished it. 

The secret over here to getting the best spots is to be first. Some guys will go out and hour or two before daylight in order to claim the spot they want.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I bet it is the same couple that nearly sunk me in my kayak earlier this year.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> The secret over here to getting the best spots is to be first. Some guys will go out and hour or two before daylight in order to claim the spot they want.


This...gotta get there early.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

billyb said:


> Did anyone go to the mullet hole today? I am talking about the one close to Morrel Road off Ward Basin Road in Milton.
> 
> There are a bunch of old timers who go thre about 3 times a week. Some are from Milton and others from north Okaloosa county. The reason I don't say much about this place is because some of these people are very protective and do not like to see new faces. They will space their boats out just far enough that you can't park in between them. If you try to squeeze in they will tell you that they are fishing between the boats. The more room they take up the less boats can fish. Everyone should be lined up end to end. That is why I only go on weekends. Most of these guys only fish during the week.
> 
> ...



I know this is an old post, but I am amused that *IT IS ABOUT ME & MY WIFE.* So, I felt you folks would like an update.

That day, my wife and I had 42 mullet & were going to quit at 50, when this old guy drifted right in front of us and into the hole we were fishing in. He was totally absorbed on trying to crank his motor & seemed to not even see us. My wife had just told me that I'd better move my pole because he was about to hit it with his boat. (We were using (2) 14 foot graphite poles, which were pretty expensive. The bow of his boat was pointed directly at us, when his motor cranked in forward gear and at full throttle. I was yelling "turn it off" over and over, but it was if he was just frozen in place. Since all of the weight was in the back of his boat, the bow was raised high and came up over the center of out boat, (right between my wife and I). He kept his boat at full throttle and drove us all the way to the bank, in the bushes, which was a distance of about 40 feet. When we stopped, his boat was sitting on top of ours and was extending over both sides. The water was within an inch of the top of the side of our boat and, at first, I thought we were about to sink. But, I soon realized that the only reason we didn't sink was that we were sitting on the bottom & could go no further. I also realized that we were lucky that he did drive us all the way to the shallow water or we would surely have sunk that day. It was also a lucky thing that he went exactly between me & my wife or one of us could have been killed. If he had been a couple of feet one way or the other, one of us might not be here today. As it was, his boat knocked my pole out of my hands. His boat ended up over my legs, but the fact that his boat went all the way from one side to the other, in one motion, saved them. Other than being extremely emotionally shaken up, no one was injured. That day, the other man seemed confused & I had to tell him to put his motor into reverse, while I lifted his bow to get him off us.

There was damage to my poles, a stress fracture where my seat met the boat & scrape marks on the tops of the sides of my boat. I was amazed that there was no more damage than that. (Well, I think it did take a few years off our lives).

The man lives within 6 miles of me & we later met. He was very apologetic, gracious & willingly paid for the damage. We became friends, shared fishing stories & kept each other up on when the mullet were biting. Sad to say, about 6 months later, he had a stroke and has never been able to go mullet fishing since.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the update. 

Glad to hear you and your wife weren't hurt, also glad to hear that you and the other guy worked it out. :thumbsup:

Damn shame, but things can and do get weird out there on the water.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There are A$$holes everywhere. 
They were acting the same way last weekend at the jetties in orange beach. They acted like they paid rent for the spot they had. One guy whistled at me saying that was his spot. One more whistle would have gotten the bird flung up. But they did not mind letting their buddies squeeze ipad in there. Once that happened a time or two , all bets were off. I believe I pissed a boat or two off out there. Oh well. They will get over it. Sheep head were everywhere, and they were all catching fish. So I'm not sure why they would be so selfish. 
Last time I checked my alabama saltwater license lets me fish where I want . And that I did after I got whistled at. 
The guy who caught the most had a mask and a spear gun at the end of the jetties. 
They are loaded up on the west side of the jetties at the very end tip. 

P.S.
Watch out for a$$ holes out there whistling and pointing thinking they own the water. 
And I do have respect for space when anchored up. But they dont own the water. So no need to whistle. It did no good. All that did was get me a little closer. I could not hear what he was saying because I had some good tunes jammin. 
You gotta make room for everyone when the fish are all in one spot. 
So for the forum, the sheep heads population is strong at the west side of the end of the jetties in perdido pass. Go get some......


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What a miracle no one was injured, 
Glad you all could get past that incident. Not many folks are that forgiving.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol over mullet. Kinda like these bass guys showing off thinking they look cool as they fly by you at 60-70mph. I watched a kayaker and his son nearly sink this weekend from dumb ass bass boats with no common courtesy as they blew by these kayakers at full throttle nearly turning these poor yakers over. Three bass boats with in 10 minutes and not one even tried to slow down. The yakers were pissed, we were tied off to a stump and witnessed the whole thing.


----------

